
On recruiters and job boards (2006) - mooreds
http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/370
======
bernierocks
Last year, I was looking for contracting gigs and was posting on many of the
various job boards. it's amazing how many jobs are posted by recruiters.

On a site like Indeed.com, which I know pulls jobs from other sites, at least
60 or 70% of the tech jobs are posted by recruiters.

